# Can't use IR port on Vista



## bherring (Jun 20, 2009)

My HP pavilion laptop comes with an infrared port. The operating system is Vista.

The port does not work. Control panel says:
Device type: Infrared devices
Manufacturer: Standard Infrared port
Location: COM3

"Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"

The "Check for solutions" button does nothing


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Boot into BIOS, enable infrared/IRDA, save settings and reboot.


----------



## bherring (Jun 20, 2009)

I checked the BIOS, and cant see any reference to Infrared support


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is there anything for IRDA in BIOS?

Try reinstalling the chipset drivers and infrared driver from your motherboard CD, then reboot.


----------

